#ubuntu-l10n-es 2013-09-27
<guerovaquero> busy channel
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2014-09-25
<elopio> rvr: a mi no me gusta la palabra gestión, pero es la que todos usan consistentemente.
<elopio> prefiero administración. ¿Es por estar de este lado del mar?
<rvr> jeje
<rvr> elopio: ¿Cuál era el contexto?
<elopio> rvr: gestión de tarjetas SD
<elopio> gestión de archivos
<rvr> Ah, vale, vale
<rvr> Hmm
<elopio> *gestor de archivos
<rvr> Administración de servidores
<rvr> Hmmmmmm... administración de archivos... no me termina de convencer
<elopio> creo que deberíamos seguir con gestión, por consistencia aunque no me guste.
<elopio> nada más me preguntaba si es una palabra común en otros lugares y no aquí.
<elopio> rvr: en esta: https://translations.launchpad.net/ciborium/trunk/+pots/ciborium/es/+translate?batch=10&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=untranslated&show=new_suggestions&start=10
<elopio> remove se refiere a extraer, no borrar.
<elopio> ¿confirme la extracción te parece bien?
<rvr> Ahh
<rvr> Bien visto, genial
<rvr> elopio: Si crees que suena mal por ahí gestión, usa administración de archivos
<rvr> Estaba mirando la Wikipedia
<rvr> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Administrador_de_archivos
<rvr> "Un administrador de archivos, gestor de archivos o explorador de archivos"...
<rvr> La primera acepción, administrador de archivos
<elopio> sería algo para discutir en la lista, y en este momento prefiero no hacerlo porque por empezar la discusión luego me toca cambiar todos los gestion por administración.
<elopio> mejor luego.
<rvr> Ok
<rvr> elopio: Le pregunté a David Planella el asunto de la sincronización
<rvr> elopio: Me dijo que sí, que es automática
<elopio> exc.
<rvr> Así que si traduces para rtm, aparecerá en utopic, o viceversa
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2015-09-21
<MrTulias> buenas
